
When Stars Twitter, a Ghost May Be Lurking - peter123
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/03/27/technology/internet/27twitter.html
======
babyshake
There should be a convention for ghost twittering for those who want to do it
transparently.

For instance, &ghostwriter or *ghostwriter.

